# Firefly 10th Anniversary Special



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry if this has already been mentioned; I missed it if it was.

Saw this in my Verizon FiOS calendar for November:

http://science.discovery.com/tv/firefly/10-anniversary/

FIREFLY: BROWNCOATS UNITE LIFTS OFF ON SCIENCE CHANNEL THIS NOVEMBER

Highly-Anticipated Special 
Chronicling Joss Whedon cult sensation starring Nathan Fillion 
Premieres Sunday, November 11 at 10 PM ET/PT on Science Channel 
The All-Day FIREFLY Event Begins with a Full Series Marathon at 7 AM ET/PT










I've put it on my calendar...


Betsy


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks Betsy, it's now on my calender too!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Betsy! Dh will be thrilled.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I'm going to have to rewatch all the episodes now....


Betsy


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Too early to set the DVR for this yet. 

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Anyone know if it will be possible to watch the special from the Internet or without access to cable or satellite?



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think I'm going to have to rewatch all the episodes now....
> 
> 
> Betsy


I will watch them again on my Fire.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder, Betsy! I'd heard about it a couple of months ago...but of course had forgotten by now.  I figured TV Guide or something/somebody would alert me...and so you did.


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

When I saw the thread title I thought they were making something new, like a TV movie or something, but now ...  

BTW – have any of you read the official 'canonical' comics published by Dark Horse? Some of them are all right, but others are pointless.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh geez, of all the day.  I am getting married November 10!  So, on the 11th, there will still be relatives and stuff in town.

Guess I will have to set the DVR.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JamescCamp said:


> When I saw the thread title I thought they were making something new, like a TV movie or something, but now ...


I'm excited. Looking forward to seeing the gang all together.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too.  Hard to believe it's been 10 years since the "show that Fox screwed up"...well, this particular one, anyway.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, Betsy, I will definitely be watching.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting.  I DVR everything so I never see commercials so I miss out seeing previews for thing like this.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

It's like commemorating the 10th Anniversary of a tragedy.

I mean seriously we live in a world where Honey-Boo-Boo gets renewed and this doesn't?  Sad....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

The Firefly marathon has started to populate in my Tivo information now, but it hasn't gotten to the special yet. It's only showing through the 5:00pm (Central) episode, so not *quite* as far as the 9:00pm special.  Almost there!

I just rewatched Firefly and the movie, Serenity, a month or so ago on Netflix so I don't need to Tivo the marathon, just need the special.


ETA: Actually, what I wrote above is what it shows when doing a search for programs. When I went to the actual channel guide for Science, it shows all of the Firefly episodes, but shows "Title not available" for the time period when the special will be.  And it shows the same again at 12:00am Central, which will likely be a rerun.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm SO EXCITED.  They had merchandise promoting this special all over the New York Comic Con (I'm so mad I didn't get one of the big bags with the cast on it so that I could turn it into a pillow case and snuggle... wait... nothing.  I said nothing.)  They had the big anniversary panel in their massive hall (I think it holds 4,000 people) and it was sold out.  Fans were sent over to overflow into what looked like an airplane hanger.  I CAN HARDLY WAIT!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

As a fan, I am always happy to hear about things like this.


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't know why they haven't done an 'official continuation' in comic form as they have with Buffy and Angel. Seems like there's enough demand for it.

Or why can't they just do CGI movies/shows with the real actors' voices? I'd watch that if it was done well enough. 

Stupid Fox, screwing up the show ... #[email protected]%#%@$


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to have to set my TiVo to capture this. . .Ed and I both enjoyed it -- though I'm not even sure we discovered it until it was basically done!  Thanks for the heads up, Betsy.  (I hope we get that channel on our cables system. . . .I think so. . . .off to check. . . . .)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm one who discovered it after it was on--on KindleBoards, LOL!  I'm very excited!

Betsy


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay, it's in my Tivo's program guide now, so I've set it to record. I'd forgotten I'll be out of town that weekend until Monday afternoon, so I'm being somewhat anal and recording both the 9pm and 12am showings (Central time) just to be sure.  I see it's also on again at 4am (Central) on Tuesday, 11/13, in case someone misses it on the 11th. Might be on again later in that week, my program guide doesn't go past Tuesday afternoon right now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . . I don't think we get that channel.   I couldn't find it, but with all the acronyms I could have missed it.  So then I did a show search on TiVo for "Firefly". . . .all that came up were "you can get this from amazon or hulu etc etc."  Bummer.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Chad Winters said:


> It's like commemorating the 10th Anniversary of a tragedy.
> 
> I mean seriously we live in a world where Honey-Boo-Boo gets renewed and this doesn't? Sad....


I couldn't have said this better, myself.
I've missed the anniversary special but can only hope it will be on again or available through some other venue like Netflix.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . . I don't think we get that channel.  I couldn't find it, but with all the acronyms I could have missed it. So then I did a show search on TiVo for "Firefly". . . .all that came up were "you can get this from amazon or hulu etc etc." Bummer.


We can have a Firefly party at my house....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Amy Corwin said:


> I couldn't have said this better, myself.
> I've missed the anniversary special but can only hope it will be on again or available through some other venue like Netflix.


Nope, haven't missed it yet. It's on November 11th, on the Science Channel, 10pm ET with at least a couple of reruns thereafter.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I was watching Fox screw this up in real time.  It was a travesty.  They aired it out of order.  On Friday nights.  Preempted a bunch of the episodes with baseball.  Said they'd air the episodes on the weekends - and then air them at times other than what was advertised.  You couldn't find the show even if you were looking for it!!!  And then cancelled it before they even aired all the episodes.  Ugh, it was disgusting.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Um, it's scheduled for the 11th? That's next Sunday, not last night.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think DYB might be talking about the original airing 10 years ago. . . . . . .


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Calling all Browncoats !! TODAY is the day !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Even though I have them on DVD, and they're available on Netflix and Amazon, I'm recording the episodes today.      

The Anniversary special is on (these times are ET; check your schedules--I just wanted to give those who don't have TiVos a heads up):

Nov 11, 10PM
Nov 12, 1AM
Nov 13, 5AM
Nov 14, 10PM
Nov 15, 1AM
Nov 16, 5AM

That's as far as my Verizon schedule would go, but it gives you the idea.  If you have a power outage or a conflict or something, you get more chances.

Betsy


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

DVR set! Working this evening....will probably watch at midnight.  

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

We've been watching an episode per day at work, during our lunch break. So much fun to watch this show yet again!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

at 10am central,  SyFy channel is airing Serenity


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I am embarrassingly excited about this.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone heard (or know from past experiences with shows on Discovery/The Science Channel) if it is streaming live anywhere online or might be available for purchase from iTunes or Amazon tomorrow?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm enjoying the bits of trivia during the last 2 episodes.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have asked my sister to tape the special for me.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well we are in the middle of the Browncoats Unite on the Science Channel.
Great show - lots of fun.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

Shoot, missed it


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I enjoyed it (the marathon and the special). Sad to see that not all of the vast was part of the round-table discussion, but glad they did talk to everybody. This is one of those shows that I think would have done better on a different network from the start, like the SyFy channel. My three favorite episodes are "Out of Gas", "Objects in Space", and "Shindig".


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Jonathan C. Gillespie said:


> Shoot, missed it


It's on several times this week. See post #31, Betsy listed the other times.

I really enjoyed when, towards the end, they were discussing other ideas for episode plots they had.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

That was lots of fun to watch. And too short!

Missed Ron Glass. Wonder what he's up to these days?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Seriously wish this had been on a channel we actually GET. sigh.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Seriously wish this had been on a channel we actually GET. sigh.


Me too. 

Is it on line anywhere. . . . .??


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Me too.
> 
> Is it on line anywhere. . . . .??


I've been looking around for it and sent a tweet to the Science Channel to see. Haven't found it anywhere yet... It says on their site that they had 2 1/2 hours worth of footage they had to chop down to an hour. Crossing fingers they do an uncut DVD version!


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

readingril said:


> Missed Ron Glass. Wonder what he's up to these days?


Agreed. I kept expecting that they would at least have him on tape, like a couple of the other cast members. Really enjoyed the special, though. Caused me to go looking for my Firefly and Serenity DVDs. Time for a re-watch.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I ended up DVR-ing this, but then was sort of disappointed.  I didn't really learn anything I had not known before.  I keep hoping that another movie is forthcoming or perhaps someone has somehow decided to resurrect the show - despite the fact the actors are now all on other shows.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

It just made me sad and mad all over again watching the special.  

WHYYYYYY  

I too like the idea of them still "out there"....flying and riding horses.  

Hard enough for me to find TV I like and when I do, many get cancelled. I already dread this year after Fringe. At least it lasted a few seasons. 

And I just started watching Castle. And I just watched the episode from the 2nd season where he dressed up as a space cowboy for Halloween  . Then I got sad again


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Watching it with the family. Dad turns around, "are you crying?" I was too worked up to answer. They were talking about Inara's secret

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------

